# Cost of living in Australia



## Anne (Feb 22, 2010)

Is it cheaper in Australia than in Europe, do you know? Or just think the Europeans that its more expensive here because of the Euro?


----------



## Doyle (Jun 5, 2015)

I have got a job offer with a Bank based in Melbourne, Australia. I am based in USA. My base annual salary is US $160,000.00. I am wondering what would be reasonable income to live happily in Melbourne?

Thanks
Doyle


----------

